# Litrix8 bootet bei mir nicht ...

## ManfredB

... weil das DVD-Laufwerk/-Brenner an einm JMicron-Controller hängt.

Schade, nach meiner Erfahung im VMware-player wollte ich Litrix 8

auf HD installieren, aber /dev/sr0 wird nicht erkannt.

Gruss

Manfred

P.S. Könnte ich einen Weg finden, um Litrix doch installieren zu können?

----------

## blu3bird

Probier Litirx8.5 aus, ansonsten solltest Du die Frage vielleicht eher im Litirx-Forum stellen, da hatte vermutlich schon jemand das Problem.

----------

## ManfredB

Es ist Litrix 8.5.

Und brasilianisches Spanisch kann ich nicht.

Der Link zum internationalen Forum verweist genau hierher.

Aber wenn es so ist mit Litrix 8.5, habe ich Pech gehabt.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## bbgermany

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Es ist Litrix 8.5.
> 
> Und brasilianisches Spanisch kann ich nicht.
> 
> Der Link zum internationalen Forum verweist genau hierher.
> ...

 

das mag aber auch daran liegen, dass in Brasilien kein Spanisch sondern Portugisisch gesprochen wird.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ManfredB

Sorry, das ist ja portugiesisch, das ich erst recht nicht kann  :Sad: 

Merke (für mich): genauer informieren, ehe schreiben.....

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## Finswimmer

So wie ich gelesen habe, ist Litrix eine LiveDVD Version von Gentoo.

Wenn du das nun auf die Festplatte installierst, hast du doch dann ein reines Gentoo?

Warum dann nicht gleich selbst installieren?

Tobi

----------

## ManfredB

Richtig, Gentoo hab ich ja in 32bit und 64bit installiert.

Aber Litrix ist insofern interessant, als darin bereits KDE 3.5.9

installiert ist.

Zumal dann kein Kompilieren im grossen Stil notwendig ist.

Das war der einfache Grund.

Im VMware-player ist Litrix installiert, aber da ist es einfach

zu langsam und eben nicht so, wie ich es gern hätte auf HD.

Da ich es nur testweise machen wollte (ich teste viele Distributionen,

wie man auch an 2 Versionen von Gentoo sieht).

Abgesehen davon habe ich auch Sabayon installiert,

das auch auf Gentoo basiert.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## Finswimmer

Du könntest dir per USB einen neuen Bootloader holen, mit dem du dann auch von DVD booten kannst.

Tobi

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Tobi,

wenn du mir noch sagen könntest, welchen Bootloader du meinst,

wäre mir sehr geholfen.

An etwas in der Art hatte ich schon einmal gedacht, wusste aber nicht recht,

wie ich das anstellen soll.

Danke aber für diesen Tipp.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

